# behavior modifications post-covid



## jimk (May 16, 2020)

How will your behavior change in the post-covid world, near term and long term?  I'm speaking about skiing stuff, but also everyday life.  

Everyday stuff:  I have discovered free grocery store curbside pick-up.  There is a supermarket near me that will do your shopping for you for free.  Just select your groceries and pay online, then show up at grocery parking lot at appointed time and they come out with a cart and load it in your car.  This service saves you an hour wandering around the store looking for everything.  And no charge, whereas delivery to your house usually includes a fee.  I guess the question is will they still keep doing this after the covid threat is over?  Anyway, nice while it lasts.

skiing:  I'll keep packing my own PBJ sandwiches for lunch.  But near term, as in next season, there could be fewer apreski beer parties with friends.


----------



## Not Sure (May 16, 2020)

I've had a near death experience from Viral meningitis in 2006 ,since then I've been a bit of a mild germaphobe. Public bathroom door handles were a bit of a sticking point especially with no towels and only a hand dryer . Winters are  Ok I can slip a sleeve down and grab the handle . I've seen a few foot type appliances that you can pull the door open with the top of your foot ...Great idea!. I think I'm going to carry a rag or paper towel with me going into public bathrooms . If there isn't a can, I'll drop it on the floor. 

I keep my masks on my dashboard of my vehicle so the get full sun . I do use gloves half the time and have re used them after hand sanitizing . 

My wife keeps orders going every couple weeks with different markets so she can get items that one store may not have. 

If you can find a way to invent a mask that you can drink beer through somehow you'll be on Shark Tank with 5 offers!!


----------



## Edd (May 17, 2020)

I’ve mentioned here recently that I quit drinking for a month, which I haven’t done since boot camp over 20 years ago. Lost 10 pounds or so, which I needed to do. Since starting up again, I’m drinking less generally and exercising more regularly. Hopefully that continues. 

Investments aside, our cash flow was unaffected, which was plain dumb luck. We normally spend an above average amount on dining out so that $ has been going toward some new clothes, furniture, electronics. I think I’ll be going out less even when all restrictions are lifted. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 17, 2020)

Edd said:


> I’ve mentioned here recently that I quit drinking for a month, which I haven’t done since boot camp over 20 years ago. Lost 10 pounds or so, which I needed to do. Since starting up again, I’m drinking less generally and exercising more regularly. Hopefully that continues.
> 
> Investments aside, our cash flow was unaffected, which was plain dumb luck. We normally spend an above average amount on dining out so that $ has been going toward some new clothes, furniture, electronics. I think I’ll be going out less even when all restrictions are lifted.
> 
> ...



We are in the same boat!  We used to do fine dining quite often and that has not happened.  We also traveled a lot and between the two we have spent less.  But that has translated in to new purchases and we are still ahead!  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Aug 31, 2020)

Anybody else deferring routine medical appointments because you don't want to visit a doctor's office?  This is not a good thing, but I am guilty of it.  Bruised my foot real bad in July, never saw a doc and it's still stiff.  Blown off dental cleanings, can feel the difference.  About time for annual physical and not sure about doing that.  Usually also go to a dermatologist once a year and haven't done that either.  

PS:  off topic, someone posted on AZ during April a really funny, accurate, and succinct summary between the philosophies of dem and repub parties.  It was something like dems:  the haves must look after the have nots and try to give them the same opportunities to succeed, repubs:  this is the land of opportunity, everyone can succeed if they just work hard enough.  Whoever posted that summary can you send it to me in a PM?  I don't want to get this thread locked.  Thanks.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2020)

I've been to 2 doctor's appointments and a dental cleaning since the lockdown. 

Frankly Jim I'm shocked you would feel that way about medicine but let others touch and pack all of your groceries and deliver them to you! Or get on an airplane!

No way I'm going to let a virus keep me from regular medical and dental visits. At my age (62) I'm way more likely to die from something that would be spotted and dealt with immediately during a missed checkup than Coronavirus.


----------



## jimk (Sep 3, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I've been to 2 doctor's appointments and a dental cleaning since the lockdown.
> 
> Frankly Jim I'm shocked you would feel that way about medicine but let others touch and pack all of your groceries and deliver them to you! Or get on an airplane!
> 
> No way I'm going to let a virus keep me from regular medical and dental visits. At my age (62) I'm way more likely to die from something that would be spotted and dealt with immediately during a missed checkup than Coronavirus.



Yeah, I have some peculiar reactions toward the covid situation.    A lot of it is just what level of personal risk each of us has gotten used to.  And not just us, but those inside our bubble such as spouses/kids.  I'm not wearing a mask when exercising outdoors.  Resisted wearing it in stores until June.  But now adhering to local mask requirements.  Have not dined in a restaurant since early March.  Have done take-out food just once since early March.  But have been buying groceries to beat the band, although mostly through online purchases with pickup outside the store.
I'll wear a mask or gaiter this winter for skiing as required, but only in lift lines and on chairlifts.  Will resist wearing one actually skiing down the hill unless bitter cold day.
On the other hand, I'll be first in line for a vaccine as I'm very comfortable getting flu shots over many decades.


----------



## skijay (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm going to need therapy after this is over.  I have OCD but it has gotten worse when it comes to cleaning and disinfecting.


----------



## jimk (Sep 11, 2020)

skijay said:


> I'm going to need therapy after this is over.  I have OCD but it has gotten worse when it comes to cleaning and disinfecting.



I know a psychologist that is very busy right now, doing much virtually.
Anxiety runs in my family.  I had it pretty bad for about a year when I was in my early 20s, panic attacks, etc.  One of my adult kids has it and 2020 has been hard - for sure!


----------



## dlague (Sep 11, 2020)

jimk said:


> Anybody else deferring routine medical appointments because you don't want to visit a doctor's office?  This is not a good thing, but I am guilty of it.  Bruised my foot real bad in July, never saw a doc and it's still stiff.  Blown off dental cleanings, can feel the difference.  About time for annual physical and not sure about doing that.  Usually also go to a dermatologist once a year and haven't done that either.
> 
> PS:  off topic, someone posted on AZ during April a really funny, accurate, and succinct summary between the philosophies of dem and repub parties.  It was something like dems:  the haves must look after the have nots and try to give them the same opportunities to succeed, repubs:  this is the land of opportunity, everyone can succeed if they just work hard enough.  Whoever posted that summary can you send it to me in a PM?  I don't want to get this thread locked.  Thanks.



I have avoided General Practitioners since they do referrals over the phone.  The one visit I had there were no others in the lobby and they took my temperature on entry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Sep 14, 2020)

Had my annual physical and routine blood work draw this morning at my primary care docs office.

Pre-screening over the phone for COVID-19 related questions a few days ago. Asked if there were any changes when I showed up this morning as well. Temperature taken as I was entering the building. Mask on the entire time I was in the building. All staff wearing a mask the entire time from what I observed. The same stringent infection control procedures that I have to use in my own dental office were in place at my M.D.'s office.

Felt totally safe the entire time.

Interesting to talk with my M.D. who said that on average, folks have put on 5-15lbs over the last year, the number of folks answering with "positive" responses to the mental health screening questions have gone up, and the number of patients that my M.D. has seen that have developed hypertension and diabetes is up percentage wise over what he would typically see in an average pre COVID year.

Patient volume through his group practice is down slightly, most of which is fully attributed to the choice to simply have less people in the building and waiting room areas. 

Plenty of socially distanced seating in both the waiting area for my GP as well as for the lab during my blood draw.

Got my flu shot as well.

Don't put off routine wellness visits. Much better to discover something early, when it may be asymptomatic, than later, when it may have more consequences!


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2020)

On my one visit to my doctors office when they took my Pulse Ox with a face mask and it was 93 and then they ask me to take my mask off and it was 98 - thought that was interesting.  Still within reasonable range but I cannot imagine Olof that is good if worn all day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2020)

dlague said:


> On my one visit to my doctors office when they took my Pulse Ox with a face mask and it was 93 and then they ask me to take my mask off and it was 98 - thought that was interesting.  Still within reasonable range but I cannot imagine Olof that is good if worn all day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell your doctor to get better Pulse Ox equipment. A drop of 5 points is totally not within normal clinical range even if you were wearing a N95.  Their device needs to be recalibrated. 

Sent from my motorola one action using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Sep 15, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Had my annual physical and routine blood work draw this morning at my primary care docs office.
> 
> Pre-screening over the phone for COVID-19 related questions a few days ago. Asked if there were any changes when I showed up this morning as well. Temperature taken as I was entering the building. Mask on the entire time I was in the building. All staff wearing a mask the entire time from what I observed. The same stringent infection control procedures that I have to use in my own dental office were in place at my M.D.'s office.
> 
> ...



Good post!  I'm about to become a grandfather for the first time and our daughter says she won't let us near without flu and DPT shots.  So I'll have to get those soon.

Played golf today for only the third time all year.  Fortunately, they let you remove masks once off the first tee.  Had two birdies and several pars, but also double and triple bogies


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2020)

Had a dr appointment last week. I lost 20lbs. Bp is 112/76. Cholesterol was lower. Had first of 2 shingles shot that did hurt for 3 days after. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Sep 16, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Had a dr appointment last week. I lost 20lbs. Bp is 112/76. Cholesterol was lower. Had first of 2 shingles shot that did hurt for 3 days after.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yeah my shingles vaccination was swollen and painful for about 3 days as well. Nothing major and the booster you will need in a few weeks did not hurt or swell up at all.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 17, 2020)

Went to my Dr for my physical a couple weeks ago (actually had missed going for several years and only realized how long it was when I was filling out paperwork for my oral surgeon when I had a couple wisdom teeth extracted the end of July). They checked temp and asked a bunch of screening questions when I first arrived. Lots of spacing in the waiting room and they called you within a couple minutes of checking in so very few people actually sitting there. I'd say I felt relatively safe with all the protocols they were using.

Oxygen saturation level was 100 with a mask when they checked it (I'm going to assume it has always been good but I never really paid much attention in the past when they checked it as they simply always said it was fine).

Got my flu shot while I was there along with a Tetanus booster. Usually I get the flu shot at work but our office hasn't been open in 6 months now so I wasn't sure what their plans were (today they announced they're doing drive up flu clinics on certain dates at our office, although I live 45 miles from the office so it still would have been quite a bit of driving just for a flu shot and was totally worth it to get it at my Dr while I was there).

My weight really hasn't changed much during the pandemic (only 5 pounds higher than my last physical 4 years ago...and pretty sure it is unchanged in the past year or so). My cholesterol is up (although has always been a bit higher than it should be). Always felt like I ate relatively healthy as I do a lot of home cooking and not much eating out, but still trying to make a conscious effort to eat even better now. Vitamin D levels were low. Maybe being inside too much during the pandemic?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 18, 2020)

Had my first dental appointment post lockdown. I felt like I was going for a routine cleaning on the international space station! My dentist and all of his hygienists looked like astronauts. All wearing full face shields designed to completely cover the whole head. There was an elastic band around the neck to seal the head area completely and there was a hose coming out of the shield around the occipital area that connected to what looked like an environmental unit on a belt around the waist. 

Like being abducted by aliens for a cleaning. If I had been given some nitrous to approximate weightlessness the effect would have been complete.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Had my first dental appointment post lockdown. I felt like I was going for a routine cleaning on the international space station! My dentist and all of his hygienists looked like astronauts. All wearing full face shields designed to completely cover the whole head. There was an elastic band around the neck to seal the head area completely and there was a hose coming out of the shield around the occipital area that connected to what looked like an environmental unit on a belt around the waist.
> 
> Like being abducted by aliens for a cleaning. If I had been given some nitrous to approximate weightlessness the effect would have been complete.


Yup, we gotta wear a bunch more stuff in my line of work these days!! To the extent where at the end of the day in my own office, what used to be roughly 5 bags of trash heading for the dumpster, it's now 8-10 bags daily! (Does it necessarily do a better job at keeping us safe? That's debatable as we ALWAYS have had an incredibly stringent infection control policy, but we gotta due what we gotta do)

As for that cord you saw your dental provider using, chances are it was the power cord connecting the light likely attached to their glasses to the waist area mounted power pack, or possibly some fan/air circulating apparatus to help reduce the fogging potential under the face shield (I will fully attest that fogging at times of one's glasses and/or face shield is a real thing!) 

The reality is, as someone who's been back to "normal" dental practice wise since mid May, what my profession is doing today is basically the same as before, but we're wearing more gear, and we upped our already very high infection control protocols

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Sep 18, 2020)

I appreciate the extra precautions.


----------



## jimk (Sep 20, 2020)

Got flu and Tdap (DPT) shots at local drug store pharmacy yesterday.   Unless a significant ailment arises, I guess I'll let all other doctor and dentist appointments slip until next year.  
Bring on that covid vaccine!


----------

